# Flowing Well fish hatchery and surrounding property



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Group working to purchase 1,700-acre tract

KALKASKA -- More than 1,700 acres of woods and water in Kalkaska County could soon be off limits from future development and open for public hunting, fishing and other recreation.

The Grand Traverse Regional Land Conservancy is working with the state to buy the old Flowing Well fish hatchery and surrounding property, about eight miles east of Kalkaska.

State natural resources officials are considering the purchase of an approximate $3.4 million conservation and public access easement at the site, much of it bordered by state and federal land.

http://www.record-eagle.com/local/local_story_213095248.html


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Cool! 

I remember going there when I was little.

I drive past it every year on my way up trout fishing and wonder what ever happend to it.


----------



## Billy Voltaire (Aug 1, 2008)

Where is this old hatchery?
What road is it off?
Would like to look at the land on google maps to get an idea of the location.

THX


----------

